# Happy birthday pyro!



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Did today sneak up on you?


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Happy birthay (insert cartoon here)


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

happy b-day!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Have a blazin' birthday pyro!
Hope it's a good one!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Have a great birthday pyro!!!!!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Have a awesome one Pyro!!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

sweet happy birthday! I guess you can take the day off...


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay Happy Birthday on your REAL birthday Pyro...LOL. Hope you have a good one.


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Pyro!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Pyro... Hope you get lots of goodies :devil:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Pyro!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY DEAR FRIEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope ya had a vonderful day and that ya got what ya wanted, well, at least some of what ya wanted anyway  LOL  heheehee.....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy B-Day Pyro....hope you didn't singe your eyebrows from all those candles on your cake??


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Happy Birthday Pyro.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Pyro, get any goodies??


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

yay you lived another year! LOL Congrats!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thanks all --yep to hell with work stood in bed all day( im sick with a bad head cold/ allergies) all in all it was a good day got me a copy of GhostRider,the new linkin park cd,t-shirt & sweats and hopefully when i get home from work i can put in an order to ACC, again thank you all


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I hope you had a great bday p!  

Just celebrated mine a few weeks ago... I'm past caring how old I am!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

belated birthday wishes to you Pyro...


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thanks lilly---ms.wicked glad to see that your back-missed chatting with you


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Happy belated Pyro!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy belated Horror Day


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Aw darn.
I missed another one.
Happy birthday!


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Happy, happy B-day, pyro!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

and a belated thanks to y'all -lol


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I know I'm terribly late, but I wanted to wish you happy one too!!!!


----------

